# E Oregon avalanche kills 2



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck man... sorry.


bad upside down snowpack right now:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup....massive loading and upside down snowpack isn't good. Sounds like the guy I've boarded with before just narrowly made it out. And understandably still in shock.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

The second test in the vid gave me chills. That's a big layer going pretty easily. Be smart. Be safe.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

madmax said:


> The second test in the vid gave me chills. That's a big layer going pretty easily. Be smart. Be safe.


how about the shooting crack @:30 behind him _inside the pit he's digging_

.... nasty.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

RIP, sucks but kind of a no brainer...yesterday daughter was up at Bakes, they were bombing and nobody dared go out. And it continues to get loaded.

Edit: For folks that don't know and edumacation

Northwest Avalanche Center — Avalanche Region Forecast


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Six people have been killed in avalanches in the last five days. Needless to say we have crossed the tipping point in the West after all of the snow that has been received. Avy eyes need to be on high alert and terrain decisions are everything right now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn, sounds like two more are going to get added to the list. A group of seven on Independence Pass triggered a pretty large slide evidently. 3 injured, two missing. That will put Colorado at the average and we still got almost two months left of the killing season.  

This is shaping up to be a season long talked about for multiple reasons. Number of avalanche deaths being just one. It is unusually dangerous in the west this year. It is going to take unusual patience to get through it safely for bc users I think.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

